# Projekt mit GIT auf anderen Rechner umgezogen



## freehawk (24. Dez 2019)

Hallo zusammen,

ich habe ein Android Studio Projekt welches ich in GIT verwalte auf einen anderen Rechner geclont.

Leider kann ich es auf dem weiteren Rechner nicht builden.


```
Error: AndroidManifest.xml doesn't exist or has incorrect root tag
```

Vermutlich irgend ein Konfigurationsfehler beim Androidstudio. Leider bin ich glaub gerade einfach zu doof um die Einstellung zu finden.

Könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Danke

Gruß
Markus


----------



## kneitzel (25. Dez 2019)

Also da kann es mehrere Gründe für geben.
Was ich am wahrscheinlichsten halte:
Was ist alles im git enthalten? Evtl. sind da auch Userbezogene Dinge mit enthalten, die eigentlich nicht in git rein sollen. Das .idea Verzeichnis enthält z.B. eine workspace.xml, die nicht ins git gehört. Da das Projekt aber ein gradle Projekt ist, kannst Du da massiv aufräumen: .idea und .gradle Ordner löschen, dann im Android Studio das Projekt neu importieren von Gradle. Dann wärst Du was das angeht auf jeden Fall wieder sauber.
(Ursache für die Fehlermeldung könnte dann sein, dass im Android Studio Projekt auf ein falschen Pfad für das Manifest verwiesen wird. Aber wenn das falsch ist, ist evtl. auch noch mehr falsch.)


----------



## freehawk (25. Dez 2019)

Hi,

ja die .idea und die .gradle Ordner sind in meinem GIT Repo enthalten.

Hab ich korrigiert und frisch importiert bzw. überhaupt einmal imporiert, jetzt gehts.

Danke für den Tipp, weißt ja wie das mit dem Baum und dem Wald ist. Google meinte auch was anderes, von dem her vielen Dank!!

Gruß
Markus


----------

